# Time Warner reception problems



## rd8easyst (Feb 8, 2009)

We get Time Warner cable on a commercial account with no cable boxes in our housing track. We use our TV controller to change channels. About one third of us get poor/snowy reception on the lower channels 4,5 and 6 while on the higher channels 8 and down the reception is great. Time Warner has been out several times and says it is our equipment. How can the reception be bad on certain channels and good on others. Would a HD cable box help?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I don't think the cable box will help ...:huh:

But you can try one of this  signal amplifier  and see if it improves :yes:


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Most Cable guys who come to your place are going to be many times slightly retarted, its not your gear as like you said some are good and some are not, its the reception they get in the analog domain, my TW is same way, some locals are great and some look like shift minus the f.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Seems pretty unlikely that 1/3 of you all have bad equipment.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

